# How to connect a VPN?



## douglasfim (Nov 4, 2013)

It is necessary that all traffic that goes to the 192.168.1.0/24 range, is directed to the IP 192.168.0.2. I have a network 192.168.0.0/24 in headquarter and branch in 192.168.1.0/24. I port-forward the gateway (router) in the headquarter and branches, redirecting port 1194 to the VPN servers. The server IP is 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.1.2.

Both are connected, I can ping any machine to the branch, but I have to manually configure the gateway to the VPN server. Otherwise, none of the machines see the VPN. I need everything that is sent to the headquarter in the 192.168.1.0/24 range, go to the VPN server, in the same branch.

Do I have to configure the router? Do I have to do some configuration on the VPN server for them to see a different range on the network? docs.google.com/file/d/0B-TPm5frnWRMNmFUS0RIbkt1STg/edit?usp=sharing

Do I have any alternative without removing the router? Currently it is a SonicWall, I have future plans to replace it, but only in 2014.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 5, 2013)

I am assuming that the routers in your diagram provide DHCP service to the clients on your network and serve as the default gateway for clients.  If that is the case, then setting a static route on your routers would be the most effective way.  Your router 1 would have a static route to 192.168.1.0/24 via 192.168.0.2 and router 2 would have a static route to 192.168.0.0/24 via 192.168.1.2.

Alternatively, you can use DHCP to push static routes (RFC 3442 - http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3442) but there's no guarantee that your Sonicwall routers have the option for that or all client PCs will even respect that DHCP option.


----------

